# New Photobucket Is Soooooo Slooow



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Is it just me or is the new PhotoBucket really slow ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Yep, it`s pain but what the heck it`s new therefore must be better then the old version, well at least that`s what the techno geeks want us to think anyway 

BTW, I don`t like the way the thumbnails only show part of the image :angry:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

is it still the beta version???


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rotundus said:


> is it still the beta version???


That sounds suspiciously like Techno-Geek talk, you aren`t a Techno-Geek are you Des ? <_< :lol:

To paraphrase Douglas Adams "Techo-Geeks are a bunch of mindless jerks who will be the first against the wall when the revolution comes"*










* I would like to point to any "Techno-Geeks" on the forum that this post is not meant to be taken seriously, some of my best friends (well ok,one actually) are Techno-Geeks & they are fine upstanding & fairly generally nutty as a fruit cake normal individuals


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

No, it's fully functional but full of bugs. It's also a lot heavier than the old version, so it is slower. Very uncool, hating the thing...

...no off to the Roger's sponsored PB thread to ask him a question that I'm not sure it's a feature or a bug on this new thing... :lol: :lol:


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Much preferred the earlier version, that said that was not all that good


----------

